# Kein Geld für Jamba



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2008)

Kanzlei Kremer / AG Mitte: Kein Geld für Jamba! von Kindern und Eltern (Volltext)

Interessant: 





> Jamba! sei selbst schuld, wenn aus geschäftlichen Gründen auf eine Identifikation des Gegenübers verzichtet werde und deshalb auch Minderjährige ohne jede Überprüfung über fremde Mobilfunkanschlüsse die Dienstleistungen von Jamba! in Anspruch nehmen könnten.



Das ist interessant, wenn man es auf andere Angebote übertragen könnte. Mir fallen da z.B. Dänisch-Düsseldorfer Firmen ein und deren Forderungen auf Schadensersatz, wenn Eltern die Verträge für Telefonsexabos nicht genehmigen...


----------



## Teleton (5 August 2008)

*AW: Kein Geld für Jamba*

Für den dänisch-düsseldorfer Mist brauchst Du die Entscheidung nicht, da dort schon immer klar war dass es nicht um echte "Gesprächsentgelte" der Mobilfunkbetreiber geht. Die wollen nur Geld für etwas was zufällig per Telefon bestellt wurde.
Anders bei Jamba, Premium-SMS,118xx oder 0137er-Dreck. Da wird nach Ansicht der Telcos eine Forderung aus dem Telekommunikationsvertrag geltend gemacht. "Wir erbringen nur die wertneutrale Verbindungsleistung, dürfen aber trotzdem die volle Minderwertforderung geltend machen, wegen Einwänden halte Dich an den Mehrwertbetrüger, aber zahle vorher". Auf den Quark soll auch noch ein Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit der Rechnung anwendbar sein.

Alles Murks,schön gesehen vom Gericht.


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: Kein Geld für Jamba*

heise online - 05.08.08 - Minderjährige muss für Jamba-Abo nicht bezahlen


----------

